# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Classic Item Dupe

## WoWSecretsYT

Heya all and Happy April Fools' Day! This is kind of a joke video but still is relevant as a way to dupe items in all versions of WoW although this dupe exists only within Classic. 

*Requirements:*
Level 47Make sure the Dupe Quest isn't completed. You can check with the below script.

*Macros:*

*Check Quest:*
/run print(C_QuestLog.IsQuestFlaggedCompleted(3845))

*Macro 1:*
/script AcceptQuest();
/use A Small Pack

*Macro 2:*
/script AbandonQuest();


*Steps:*
1. Interact with the Raft and pick up: It's a Secret to Everybody. 
2. Swim into the water.
3. Hand in the quest.
4. Pick up part 2 of: It's a Secret to Everybody by interacting with the Sack.
5. Go into your Quest Log and Abandon the quest.
6. Interact with the Sack.
7. Press Macro 1.
8. Press Macro 1 again.
9. Press Macro 2 (once you've looted the Heavy Throwing Daggers).
10. Repeat steps 7-9.

*How to abuse this exploit:*
Basically only 1 method of abusing this is by spamming the Auction House with the daggers. They cost 0c to put on the AH and you can set any length of time / any price. As shown in the video I posted 1000+ flooding the Auction House.

*Video:*

----------


## Strath2121

Nice, I always like to see these quest exploits!

----------


## WoWSecretsYT

> Nice, I always like to see these quest exploits!


Yea. It's always so much fun for me to create unlimited amounts of items out of nothing. Especially because these stack in 200.

----------


## Strath2121

> Yea. It's always so much fun for me to create unlimited amounts of items out of nothing. Especially because these stack in 200.


Do you remember the quest share exploit from... wotlk / cata time? I've been partial to quest exploits ever since.

----------


## WoWSecretsYT

> Do you remember the quest share exploit from... wotlk / cata time? I've been partial to quest exploits ever since.


Yea, lots of fun with that one. It's hilarious when Blizzard forgets to remove old broken quests from the game and they come back to haunt them.

----------

